# Sawgrass SG800 code - SC(29500) Help?



## itscody (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone know what this code means. 

The sg800 was shipped: and upon turning it on once arrived, it won't print and shows this error message - SC(29500)


----------



## Jag1970 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aloha,

Just got the same eror code. Did you ever find out what it was?

Mahalo!

Johnny


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's what the Service Manual says...


----------



## Lydolph13 (Jul 20, 2019)

Jag1970 said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Just got the same eror code. Did you ever find out what it was?
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me what error code sc 29500 means on my sawgrass sg400 ? I’ve only had this printer for three days help please!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Lydolph13 said:


> Jag1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha,
> ...


I've already posted the answer to this in the post just above yours. Please read previous posts before asking for help.


----------



## CaryNor (Mar 14, 2020)

y como se soluciona esa purga de aire? Gracias


----------

